# Fixing up my Rubicon 555



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi all. I bought this amp off this forum years ago, I used it and then got power hungry and put it away. 

Functionally its a 8/10, everything work but it makes a bass following high pitch ring, If that makes any sense.

Cosmetically it was very rough, this was well indicated by the seller. 

I have started fixing it up, getting it sanded smooth, smoothing and filling dings in the fins. I'm going to try my best to have the paint matched. 

my Q's are around the 'ring', spoiler dimensions, and if anyone has any idea how to have the callouts reprinted on the amp? I'd really like to strip the entire thing down and respray it top to bottom. 

I'm not opposed to sending it out for a mechanical tune up but would like to keep it in Canada to avoid dying from shipping costs


----------



## vwguy383 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can look in the manual for the call outs for all the switches and pots. Good luck on the rebuild. Always heard these were great amps!


----------



## Jheitt142 (Dec 7, 2011)

vwguy383 said:


> You can look in the manual for the call outs for all the switches and pots. Good luck on the rebuild. Always heard these were great amps!


It looks like that will be the end result.


----------

